# Roto-molded Solo Skiff



## Andrewp

The first of Tom Mitzlaff's new roto-molded Solo Skiffs are now hitting the dealer's floors.  I was lucky enough to get one from the first batch direct from the manufactorer.

Pics:






































I have not got it into the water, but will give you a few initial impressions from seeing and touching and going over the boat:

1)  Boat is built STOUT.  There is no concern about sag.  Motor mount area is plenty thick and beefy.  I stood on the deck and there is no floor flex.  Rubrails are substantial.

2)  I was able to lift the boat (with motor) onto my bed-extender, then walk around to the front of the boat and slide it into the truck bed.  Heavy, but very doable.  Hopefully this means no need for trailer.

3)  The main match gives you access to the insides of the boat so that if you are mounting hardware (e.g. paddle clips, cleats, rod holders) you should be able to get underneath to secure any screws, etc.  Might be a tight fit with some cussing to get there, but I think you should be able to do it.


Water tests to come this weekend ...


AP


----------



## swampfox

Cool little boats


----------



## fatalbert43

These are more capable than most people think. I did a 4day-3night trip into flamingo with my fiberglass Solo Skiff. I covered 70+ miles and only burned 2.5 gallons of gas.

And I routinely pass 40-50' sportfish boats running full bore on the ICW down here in palm beach.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86

Dang that is awesome. What's the price tag on that thing?


----------



## Gramps

Where is the fishing report AP? Hrmmmm? Inquiring minds want to know!


Tarheel - MSRP is $1,750 boat only for rotomold and $3,700 for 'glass.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86

Is the glass lighter? What would the shortcomings of the Roto Mold be other than just finish?

I'm about to pickup my EC Caimen and do a lot of trips with two other guys. This thing might be a perfect compliment for my trips down to Florida. Of course, I'll let one of my buddies get it...


----------



## Andrewp

> Is the glass lighter? What would the shortcomings of the Roto Mold be other than just finish?
> 
> I'm about to pickup my  EC Caimen and do a lot of trips with two other guys. This thing might be a perfect compliment for my trips down to Florida. Of course, I'll let one of my buddies get it...




Tar, the glass version is lighter - maybe by 25lbs or so I think. But I would argue that the roto version is better suited for the shallows, in that you don't have to worry about scratching up glass or gelcoat.


----------



## devrep

Sweet, just needs a rod holder and a cup holder.


----------



## fsae99

> Is the glass lighter? What would the shortcomings of the Roto Mold be other than just finish?
> 
> I'm about to pickup my  EC Caimen and do a lot of trips with two other guys. This thing might be a perfect compliment for my trips down to Florida. Of course, I'll let one of my buddies get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tar, the glass version is lighter - maybe by 25lbs or so I think.  But I would argue that the roto version is better suited for the shallows, in that you don't have to worry about scratching up glass or gelcoat.
Click to expand...

If you ever get around to launching this thing in the surf on something other than a flat day please report back.

I'm looking for something to take on vacations to launch off the beach. I've been toying with the idea of strip build a "kayak" built around my I-Pilot.

I read the website and actually met Tom in Orlando when he was first starting on the solo skiff and I like him am in to the fishing not the paddling. Plus I need some range to get to where the fish are.


----------



## Andrewp

OK, so here is the report on my first outing with the Solo Skiff ....

Loading/Unloading at home: Pretty easy. I have a somewhat unconventional approach to getting the Solo out of my garage and into position to be lifted onto truck bed. Here is a pic of my garage - Solo skiff is stored on the floor.










Excuse the messy garage, and yes, I know my kayak needs a bath badly ....   

The PVC tubes you see on the floor are used as support for the body of the Solo when at rest, and of course allow me to roll the Solo back and forth.  It works pretty well, even if a little cludgy.   After rolling the Solo out, install motor and then lift onto bed extender, go around to front and push fully into truck bed.  Tie down with straps - I used two.












Then on your way ya go ...................... to Mosquito Lagoon.  Unloading at ramp is easy.  Back down so that back wheels are close to water.  Unstrap and slide towards the water.  Use the Solo's rear bar to gently lift and drop onto the water.  This was easy-peasy.

Photo at the 'Goon .....











OK, adjust motor angle (so it does not bump against front of the split-tail), load gear (paddle, fly-rod, assorted fly bucket goodies, seat cushion, in seat console was vest, anchor, and additional storage items).  Crank motor, and we are on our way .....


[media]http://vid1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/aphathome/Videos/SoloSkiff1a_zpsyrox0m6a.mp4[/media]


So, with all my gear and me (no lightweight), I'm guessing I'm at 240lbs for weight.   Think that 11mph is respectable for the 3.5 (not broken in yet), so I'm sure Crusty will be hauling azz with the 5/6.   thumbsup

So, the ride is great.  You can lean with your weight and get the boat to lean, creating your own "trim tab effect".  The seat is low, making it a little hard to find a comfortable position for your legs/feet.  The Solo does not like fast moves at the helm so keep all inputs smooth, slow, and steady.  Ride was dry.  There was not a lot of wave action this day, so I can't tell you too much yet about riding in a chop.  But I will tell you later about hitting a 40' trawler's wake .....

Once I got out onto the flats, I killed the motor.  Easy and steady enough to turn around in your seat and lift the motor up out of the water.  Then, to stand up ......................... and there is no drama at all.  None.  Boat is ROCK SOLID.  I pulled out my stand-up paddle and began some nice smooth strokes.  Pretty effortless to get things moving, and you track pretty straight with a slight "J"-stroke.  I practiced the process of paddling, then dropping the paddle to the floor and picking up the fly-rod.  Actually found it easier to sit on the seat, keep paddle in my lap, and cast.  No issues.  Boat is easy to maneuver, and drifts sideways with motor up (no surprise there).  Boat goes as skinny as any kayak,  2" draft I'd say.

I saw some reds, but I did get to the water a bit late and they all seemed reel skittish - none were tailing and all were moving at high speeds.  Had some shots, but no success - boat will have to be slimed another weekend.

Coming back in, I'm in the main ICW channel and I'm going past a 40' trawler that is throwing up a huge set of wakes.  I turn the boat into the wakes, slow down, and hit them head-on.  Over the first OK, just make the second but the third wave is right there an the nose buries and I have green water coming in over the bow.  SPLASH!!!!   Guess what?   NOTHING!!   All the water drains out!! No panic on getting swamped, no panic bailing -- just start moving again and its no big deal.  That's one of the design features of the boat,and really sets your mind at ease about water over the gunnels/bow/stern .........

Now, loading up the boat -- here is where I hit my only snag of the day.  I tried to load it the way Tom did in his recent Solo Skiff video -- back the truck back tires to the water, lift boat onto bed extender, climb into truck bed and pull boat the rest of the way into truck bed.  Well, that didn't work for me.  I got the boat onto the bed extender and climbed into truck bed to start pulling it up the rest of the way.  Feet slipped (had Crocs on that were wet) and I went down hard on my azz.   >   Struggled to keep from slipping and to pull boat the rest of the way into truck bed.  Finally did it, but it was more work that it needed to be.

In retrospect, I think I could have done it the way Tom did in his first Solo Skiff video.  What he did there was load the tail end onto the bed extender, then secured it there with bungies.  Got back in the car and drove forward about 6 feet.  Stopped, got out, and then went to the bow of the boat (now in only a foot of water) and lifted it and pushed into bed of truck.  I will try that next time.  Another option would be some kind of pulley system at the front of the bed, allowing me to pull the boat up with less effort from the ground next to the boat.  Or even a ratchet strap.   Have to spend more time on this perfecting it.

But all in all, I do want to say that I believe I will not need a trailer to launch/recover from any ramp, no matter how steep.

Drove on hope with a sore tailbone, but a happy smile as the Solo Skiff performed just as I had hoped.  Fast enough, launchable and recoverable from truck bed, a solid platform for standing and casting, and paddles well enough to get me where I'm going.  For those of you who might choose to pole vs. paddle, I'm betting the Solo will be great (btw, Tom recommends a 14' push-pole if you go that route).

At home ...











Highly Recommended!     



AP


----------



## Megalops

Nice write up and thanks for posting running video! Cool little skiff.


----------



## Gramps

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Heck yeah bud! Now I want a head mount go-pro video of running, pole/paddling and fishing!


----------



## richg99

Great report and thanks for all of the detail, especially the head-on wave attack!

May we know the length of the bed of your truck?

richg99


----------



## Net 30

> Great report and thanks for all of the detail, especially the head-on wave attack!
> 
> May we know the length of the bed of your truck?
> 
> richg99


If it's a Honda Ridgeline, I believe it's 8' long with tailgate down.


----------



## Godzuki86

Cool! Nice write up. Looks like it's time for a winch in the truck bed!


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Very nice rig. I was slow to appreciate this hull as I initially wasn't fond of the split tail. I preferred the Ambush with its flat transom. After seeing CW work through the logistics of strapping a motor to the extreme end of one of these little hulls, I can now appreciate the genius of this design. That split tail seems to dramatically help it float the weight of the motor without squating. It moves easy with that motor and I didn't notice much, if any, bow rise as you accelerated. Looks like a ton of fun. Enjoy.

Nate


----------



## tw1nny03

Thanks for taking the time writing a review. I will be picking up my solo skiff real soon. 

I'm still trying to figure out a way to mount a trolling motor on the solo skiff with the outboard. Any thoughts on how to do that?


----------



## Andrewp

> Thanks for taking the time writing a review. I will be picking up my solo skiff real soon.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out a way to mount a trolling motor on the solo skiff with the outboard.  Any thoughts on how to do that?


Not sure. Maybe consider a Torqueedo motor instead?


----------



## tw1nny03

Im wanting to have the outboard on the stern and hopefully find a way to add a trolling motor on the bow. Has anyone done this on the solo skiff?


----------



## Andrewp

> Im wanting to have the outboard on the stern and hopefully find a way to add a trolling motor on the bow.  Has anyone done this on the solo skiff?


That's a lot of hardware on a really small boat. I haven't seen that done anywhere yet.


----------



## Megalops

> Im wanting to have the outboard on the stern and hopefully find a way to add a trolling motor on the bow.  Has anyone done this on the solo skiff?


According to the dregs left in my cup, your tasseograph is showing a push pole in your future.


----------



## tw1nny03

> Im wanting to have the outboard on the stern and hopefully find a way to add a trolling motor on the bow.  Has anyone done this on the solo skiff?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the dregs left in my cup, your tasseograph is showing a push pole in your future.
Click to expand...

No Push pole for me. I will be using a SUP Paddle.


----------



## Megalops

> Im wanting to have the outboard on the stern and hopefully find a way to add a trolling motor on the bow.  Has anyone done this on the solo skiff?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the dregs left in my cup, your tasseograph is showing a push pole in your future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Push pole for me.  I will be using a SUP Paddle.
Click to expand...

Well, reading the tea leaves is not an exact science. ;D

But seriously, I'd be curious to see how you would configure a TM on that small of a skiff. Not saying it can't be done; just would like to see how.[ch128077]


----------



## tw1nny03

I know Tom (the owner) of solo skiff said he has a trolling motor bracket for the soloskiff. But no one has seen it. So I dont know if one really exist or not.


----------



## hookemdano

Very cool little boat. Any chance of a shot of the main storage area with something to give scale. Thanks in advance


----------



## oysterbreath

Congrats AP! Be sure to add the tow system so that you can tow me and my kayak! lol


----------



## pontiyak

Check the facebook photos for solo skiff. I looked through them all, and there was a trolling motor in there. It looked like the shaft had been chopped. Easily done.


----------



## tw1nny03

I just saw the pic. Guess Tom was using a watersnake 18 trolling motor. Don't know how he had it mounted though.


----------



## Andrewp

> Very cool little boat.  Any chance of a shot of the main storage area with something to give scale. Thanks in advance


Dano, here is a pic of the interior of the seating area ...










There are partial bulkeads at the front and back of the hatch, so it's not like it is 100% open from back to front with access through the seat.   Maybe 25% open ....

This next pic maybe gives you and idea of how tall an opbject can go inside.  This plastic Sterlite container is what I use to house flares, whistle, knife, and other misc items (including keys and wallet and phone).











Hope that helps answer your question ...


AP


----------



## Andrewp

I have mounted RailBlaza mounts onto the Solo in 5 locations (2 each side and one in the bow for nav lights) with another mount to be installed in the stern  -- for stern light.

The hull is so thick that the bolts that came with the RailBlaza mounts are not long enough to get through the mount and the hull!!  I ended up just screwing to hull, and can say that this shoule be plenty-stout and I have no worries about things pulling out.










The mounts can hold a variety of things -- in the next pic you can see a pushpole/paddle holder holding my stand-up paddle.  I will use with a rod holder, camera mount, and lighting.











More customization to come ....


AP


----------



## hookemdano

AP,

Thanks for posting those pics. This boat has had my interest since Tom started building them. The reduced price of the roto molded model and the oyster beds I fish over make this a very appealing rig.


----------



## tw1nny03

Nice AP! Looking forward to more post and pics. I'll be copying some of your rigging techniques.

Which SUP Paddle did you go with?


----------



## Andrewp

> Nice AP!  Looking forward to more post and pics.  I'll be copying some of your rigging techniques.
> 
> Which SUP Paddle did you go with?



You know, I should know the answer to that, but I don't!   :-/

I bought it at Dick's Sporting Goods -- was looking for the longest SUP paddle I could get that was adjustable.  I wanted it long so that I did not have to lean over to the side when making a forward stroke.  For me (6'1"), this paddle seems to be the right length.


AP


----------



## tw1nny03

is it possible to tie the outboard down to make sure you dont lose the outboard from hitting something in the water?


----------



## Andrewp

> is it possible to tie the outboard down to make sure you dont lose the outboard from hitting something in the water?


I don't know -- that's a good question for Tom.  I know he does not recommend permanent bolting of the engine to the transom.

However ..... I thought about drilling a small (1/2" or so) hole through the transom, and then taking an aluminum tube of the same hole-width, and gluing it inside of the transom.  Then you could run a cable through it and secure the motor that way (use a lock so the cable is removable). May not keep a motor on if it slips off, hits something, etc., but it would offer some theft protection ....

Will ask him and see what he says ......


----------



## SKIFFGUY




----------



## SKIFFGUY

1/4" Stainless UBolt/Padeye from West marine. Use Plates on both sides AND nuts both sides to lock it in place.
Use whatever you want to strap to motor but you wont pull this out I promise.

Be Safe !


----------



## Andrewp

Scratch my idea! Like SkiffGuy's idea mucho better!!!!


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Mine wont leak lol


----------



## tw1nny03

Thanks skiffguy! Now do you have a mount for a trolling motor at the bow?


----------



## SKIFFGUY

> Thanks skiffguy!  Now do you have a mount for a trolling motor at the bow?


Bow ? Trolling motor ? ;D 

No - not as of yet... thats some R&D Im working on...


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Im posting this for fun..but getting ready to delete... so enjoy whole its up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNY-EjnmB_E


----------



## Andrewp

One last set of customizations -- I added Hydro-Turf in heavy foot-traffic areas and also added a bow and stern light.

I got the Hyrdo-Turf with the self-adhesive backing (you can get without). The material has a good feel underfoot -- soft enough (sound dampening) but will not be slippery with the ingrained diamond pattern. It cuts easy enough with a pair of scissors, so no special tools needed to create your patterns. As for patterns, well, you just kinda decide what you want. The main thing for me was to get some coverage of areas that would see a lot of foot traffic. I'm hoping the turf will also hide some dirt/stain where it is applied. 

I also got a rail-mounted Railblaza mount for when I need to run with a stern light, and finally got a rod mount as well. Bow light was already mounted from last round. Remember, these are removable ...

Pictures below .....
























































Overall pretty happy with the outcome. Now have to see how it stands up to being used (heading out tomorrow!!)



AP


----------



## Gramps

That is awesome AP! 

So how does this craft feel as a replacement for the F&F and/or a kayak?


----------



## Andrewp

Gramps said:


> That is awesome AP!
> 
> So how does this craft feel as a replacement for the F&F and/or a kayak?



Gramps, it is exactly what I hoped and thought it would be. Tom calls it "a kayak on steroids" and he's right --- it's not a shrunken-down skiff, but a beefier, better-built kayak with motor. The fact that I don't have to mess with a trailer, the fact that it handles like a kayak once I get where I want to get to, but gives me rock solid stand-up fishing ....yeah, it's perfect.


AP


----------



## tw1nny03

Would you recommend at 6hp without an internal gas tank? And do they make gas tank smaller than 3.5 gallons?


----------



## Tarponator

Looks awesome and fun!! I just got a roto seafoam today and I'm stoked!! Now I just need a motor and push pole. Thanks for posting this, I had just sold my skiff and forgotten about these, once I saw yours I was hooked!! Thanks


----------



## Andrewp

Tw1nny: Not sure about a 6hp -- max recommended is a 5, but I know the 6's are the same weight. Just remember you can't leave the motors on the transom full-time. So that means hefting that motor on/off - one of the reasons I opted for the 3.5 motor. Also I like the internal tank vs. having an external tank. One less thing to mess with (take on/off, etc.), and I can get to where I want on the little internal tank just fine. No idea if there are smaller gas tanks than a 3.5.

Tarponator, post up some pics of your seafoam one when you can!


AP


----------



## tw1nny03

Andrewp said:


> Tw1nny: Not sure about a 6hp -- max recommended is a 5, but I know the 6's are the same weight. Just remember you can't leave the motors on the transom full-time. So that means hefting that motor on/off - one of the reasons I opted for the 3.5 motor. Also I like the internal tank vs. having an external tank. One less thing to mess with (take on/off, etc.), and I can get to where I want on the little internal tank just fine. No idea if there are smaller gas tanks than a 3.5.
> 
> Tarponator, post up some pics of your seafoam one when you can!
> 
> 
> AP


Thanks AP.

I found a really good deal on a 2013 6hp tohatsu with external tank only. This is the only reason why I am considering the outboard with external tank.


----------



## tw1nny03

Has anyone put gear tracks on their soloskiff?


----------



## Andrewp

I seriously considered it. No reason you couldn't. The screws will have plenty of bite into the thick gunnels/sides. Should be very secure.

AP


----------



## tw1nny03

I wet tested my solo skiff this weekend. At WOT, the skiff feels squirly and tippy at the rear of the boat with the slightest of movement on the tiller handle. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Andrewp

tw1nny: How fast do you think you were going?

I have not felt this, but I'm not going to go as fast as you with the 5/6 you were planning on using. I do know that Tom talked about making small movements with the tiller (in the information .pdf on his site), and could see where some quick movements could get you in trouble. I don't find the boat tippy at the back, but I did find that you can lean the boat while running and create a kind of "trim tab effect" which I thought was pretty cool.

AP


----------



## CurtisWright

Andrewp said:


> tw1nny: How fast do you think you were going?
> 
> I have not felt this, but I'm not going to go as fast as you with the 5/6 you were planning on using. I do know that Tom talked about making small movements with the tiller (in the information .pdf on his site), and could see where some quick movements could get you in trouble. I don't find the boat tippy at the back, but I did find that you can lean the boat while running and create a kind of "trim tab effect" which I thought was pretty cool.
> 
> AP


For what its worth, I couldn't stand up on my home build with the 6 HP and it is a fairly similar shape and weight. I had to kneel down at WOT because it was too unstable at 18MPH. 12MPH is as fast as you want to go on something this size. The weight of the 6 is also an issue. I banged my shins a few times trying to pick it up a little off balance. The 3.5 is the perfect motor but a strong argument for a a 30lb 2.5 Suzuki or Honda could be made because 10lbs is a huge deal on a boat this size.


----------



## tw1nny03

AP,

What size screws did you use to screw down the railblaza mounts? So you did not use any backplating for the railblazas?


----------



## Andrewp

tw1nny03 said:


> AP,
> 
> What size screws did you use to screw down the railblaza mounts? So you did not use any backplating for the railblazas?


Tw1nny: I used the screws that came with the Railblaza mounts. They come with both screws and bolts/nuts.

AP


----------



## tw1nny03

AP,

Where did you order the Hydro-Turf sheets from? And how many sheets did it take? 

Sorry for all of these questions. There isnt too much info on modding the soloskiffs.


----------



## Andrewp

tw1nny03 said:


> AP,
> 
> Where did you order the Hydro-Turf sheets from? And how many sheets did it take?
> 
> Sorry for all of these questions. There isnt too much info on modding the soloskiffs.



I got mine from these guys: http://www.pwcmuscle.com/hydro-turf.html?gclid=COaL1fmI28cCFYGRHwod-d4CvA Just one full sheet for me. But I spent a lot of time measuring out where I wanted to lay the turf and then making sure everything would fit on a sheet.

Consider SeaDek too -- I just liked the snow-camo color of Hydro-Turf better, and it's also less expensive. But everyone who gets SeaDek raves about it ....

and no copying me!  (LOL!!)


AP


----------



## tw1nny03

Thank you AP! I just ordered the snow camo also. $120shipped.


----------



## knoxess

Could you mount a really small tm on one of the sponsons where you've applied the Hydro Turf? And run that in addition to a 3.5hp?


----------



## Andrewp

Buddy of mine just got a seafoam-green one (in case anyone wanted to see the other available color); starting his customizations in the next few days.










AP


----------



## Gramps

Seems like you might fail to get noticed on the water with that color! Kinda reminds me of the navy's awesome hide-the-man-overboard camo pattern.


----------



## Andrewp

I used a bicycle drink cage to hold a gas canister (30 oz.) in case I needed some extra fuel -- probably not needed as the 3.5 sips fuel and I can go pretty far on just the internal tank ....


----------



## tw1nny03

Any ideas on how to keep the rod in place when using the rod tubes? Its seems the rod/reel can just slide all the way back and off the skiff.


----------



## richg99

tw1nny03 said:


> Any ideas on how to keep the rod in place when using the rod tubes? Its seems the rod/reel can just slide all the way back and off the skiff.


How about gluing or screwing a very open mesh "stopper" a few inches behind the longest rod? That would allow water to flow through, but stop the rod handles. Just a thought. richg99


----------



## CurtisWright

Fish head, what speed do you get with the 2.3?


----------



## anytide

not much chasing....... more like following.
cool skiffs for sure !


----------



## el9surf

I just picked up a fiberglass version with a 5hp merc 2 stroke this weekend. Haven't had a chance to fish it yet but it is one awesome little platform.


----------



## anytide

el9surf said:


> I just picked up a fiberglass version with a 5hp merc 2 stroke this weekend. Haven't had a chance to fish it yet but it is one awesome little platform.


downsizing eh


----------



## el9surf

anytide said:


> downsizing eh


Just trying to simplify. Fishing hasn't been the priority in my life that it once was. This little skiff will still allow me to get out from time to time.


----------



## anytide

for true.


----------



## anytide

im diggin' it.


----------



## tw1nny03

Which model railblaza rail mount are you using for the 360 light mounted on the rear cross bar? I think the crossbar is 2" in diameter. I dont seea railblaza rail mount for a 2" round bar.


----------



## Gramps

Big thumbs up! Those boats are too cool!


----------



## tw1nny03

AP,

Could you please come up with a bow mount for a trolling motor? That would make the solo skiff even better!!

Still waiting to for Tom to come up with a mount.


----------



## jsnipes

really neat boats. any reviews of how they pole?

right now i have a diablo kayak and spend most of my time poling around the marsh. generally standing somewhat in the back-center (similar to where I think I would be positioned on the soloskiff from the looks), it tends to crab pretty bad on the pole. used to poling a skiff from the back where it's a lot easier to track straight.


----------



## Andrewp

Lots of good reports from the FG models, but haven't heard anything directly on the roto version. I suspect it will poll great. I can tell you it paddles pretty straight and has a great glide once going.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07

I will have one of these soon I hope. Does anyone have speed numbers using a 5 or 6hp? Also, would you feel safe to cross a sound with some chop, Im not talking anything huge but there is a spot I would like to take one to do some fishing and in order to get there I must cross a sound. I am aware it would more than likely be a wet ride.


----------



## Andrewp

I would estimate speed with a 5/6hp at around 15-18mph, maybe even a bit faster. My 3.5 does 11mph.

I think you will be fine as long as you can head into the wind. If sideways or with wind behind, just slow down. Remember you cannot swamp this boat -- all the water drains out. The only way to get into trouble is to flip the boat, and I think the only way to do that is to run too fast in the wrong conditions. But you are also correct that if it gets rough, it will be a wet ride.

AP


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07

Andrewp said:


> I would estimate speed with a 5/6hp at around 15-18mph, maybe even a bit faster. My 3.5 does 11mph.
> 
> I think you will be fine as long as you can head into the wind. If sideways or with wind behind, just slow down. Remember you cannot swamp this boat -- all the water drains out. The only way to get into trouble is to flip the boat, and I think the only way to do that is to run too fast in the wrong conditions. But you are also correct that if it gets rough, it will be a wet ride.
> 
> AP


Thank you! Should be able to get one in the next few weeks! I will have to see if putting a 6hp on it is going to cause trouble trying to register the boat. Now I have to figure out what brand motor to go with. I'm torn with the Suzuki or the tohatsu. I know everyone loves the tohatsu but the only boat I've ever riden on with a new tohatsu was having some issues.


----------



## noeettica

When you register a boat they NEVER ask what size motor ...


I would like to see a heads up Dollar for Dollar comparison with a Gheenoe NMZ


----------



## el9surf

I just picked up a fiberglass solo with a merc 5hp and trailer a few weeks ago from another forum member. I haven't had a chance to get speed numbers on it but it is quick enough to get on plane easily and get me where I need to go. I will post up some pics this week. Almost done getting it rigged the way I want it.


----------



## noeettica

PM Pat (Anytide) I bet he can make a great Trolling motor mount 

I just wish the price would come down on Lithium Deep Cycle batteries !!!

I Hate that a good battery is almost 90 pounds ...


----------



## 1texasaggie

noeettica said:


> When you register a boat they NEVER ask what size motor ...
> 
> 
> I would like to see a heads up Dollar for Dollar comparison with a Gheenoe NMZ


Good points...I have some questions that I hope someone with experience could answer:

Is there a max horsepower plate located anywhere on the Solo?
For me, Dollar for Dollar looks like the Solo is roughly half the price of a Gheenoe NMZ. It also appears the Solo is faster using comparable motors, but I'm curious how they compare in terms of handling?
How tough is the Solo rotomold...in terms of oyster rash? I really like my Gheenoe Classic and plan to keep it, but I had to go to extreme lengths to make the hull oyster ready.
Based on manufacturer's specs, it looks like the Solo weighs 150lbs vs 130 on the NMZ...does this sound about right?
Has anyone tried to mount a decent swivel seat to the solo and then paddle / fish for extended amounts of time? I do not plan to pole as reds in my neck of the woods are easily spooked by anyone standing.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07

So I got my solo skiff and a brand new Suzuki df6s. After playing with the trim options I am only getting 14-15 mph with only myself 165lbs and maybe 15lbs in gear total. It will accelerate fast out of the hole but it feels like after half throttle I will only pick up about 2mph. Is there anything I can do to make it faster. I was thinking with the 6hp I would get at least 16mph but was hoping for closer to to 20mph. Any ideas?? Thank you


----------



## CurtisWright

CoastalGAfisher07 said:


> So I got my solo skiff and a brand new Suzuki df6s. After playing with the trim options I am only getting 14-15 mph with only myself 165lbs and maybe 15lbs in gear total. It will accelerate fast out of the hole but it feels like after half throttle I will only pick up about 2mph. Is there anything I can do to make it faster. I was thinking with the 6hp I would get at least 16mph but was hoping for closer to to 20mph. Any ideas?? Thank you


This is a feature of the hull design. It is tear drop shaped. The water cannot break away from the rolled edges. My "Jealous of Shalla" skiff is the same way. With the 3.5 it planes at 1/2 throttle and runs about 10mph. 12mph WOT. When I had a 6hp it only went about 17 and was more unstable.

the 3.5 is the motor for these little boats because you can get where you need at 3/4 throttle and not have to run it so hard. A 2.5 will work fine and save 10 lbs, which is a big deal on these boats, but you will be wide open every where you go.


----------



## 1texasaggie

I Fishhead said:


> OK...here goes.
> 1. Yes - 5hp Max.
> 2. The Solo handles pretty good. You want to make turns in a wide arc. It's not built for doing donuts.
> 3. The Solo will respond like any roto molded kayak to oysters. But the hull is probably 3 times as thick as
> any kayak out there. The Solo is built like a brick outhouse. Much superior to glass for scrapes and such.
> 4. The Solo Skiff is 150 pounds. It's built solid.
> 5. I haven't felt the need for a seat yet but if I were inclined I' d get one of those two piece, plastic swivels from
> Bass Pro for 19 bucks and put a lightweight el cheapo seat on the hatch. Those swivels work great for this
> kind of thing.
> 
> Now IMHO there is nothing to be gained by using anything other than 3.5 HP on the Solo Skiff. A 3.5 strikes the right balance between weight, speed, plane, safety and fuel consumption. But that's just me... Mr. Vegas.


As usual, great info. I just wish Tom Mitzlaff had designed the Solo to weigh in at 100lbs (or less) w/ a 3.5 hp max rating. Nevertheless, it's a brilliant design and a must own skiff. Thanks!


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07

Okay sorry for another question! Got some of my railblaza mounts fitted tonight and they are fantastic! I can hold my paddle, a rod, my shotgun for duck/marsh hen hunting and it works great! I am now looking into buying a push pole. For my needs fishing/hunting it seems that the superstick is a good fit, my question is should I get the 6-12ft model or the 9-17ft model. I am leaning towards the longer model in case I but another flats boat in the future and I'm also not too sure if the 12ft is long enough??? Another thing I have been looking into is sea deck, do you guys who have it really think it's a needed addition or make it a much more pleasurable boat? Thanks guys, ill figure out how to get pictures on here one day!


----------



## Andrewp

CGA07: Tom told me he would want to have at least a 14' pushpole for the Solo. Now, Tom is poling mad-man (he loves it) so I'd listen to his recommendation and go with something at least 14' long or perhaps a bit longer.

The Seadek is to help prevent any slips from taking place. Do you need? No. Could you find it helpful. Yeah, possibly (I did).

Hope that helps ....


AP


----------



## el9surf

I have an 18ft stiffy guide for my push pole and it is a great length for this boat. 

How are you guys using your anchor pins with this boat? I tried mounting the wang anchor bracket where Tom suggested but it pulled out. Also it caught every bit of chop and kicked the spray right into my face.

Was thinking of just tying the anchor off to a rope. Would rather have it mounted in a vertical position ready to go but that doesn't seem feasible.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07

Andrewp said:


> CGA07: Tom told me he would want to have at least a 14' pushpole for the Solo. Now, Tom is poling mad-man (he loves it) so I'd listen to his recommendation and go with something at least 14' long or perhaps a bit longer.
> 
> The Seadek is to help prevent any slips from taking place. Do you need? No. Could you find it helpful. Yeah, possibly (I did).
> 
> Hope that helps ....
> 
> 
> AP


Thank you sir! I appreciate all the info that you supply on here! Helps me get things done right the first time!


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07

I 


el9surf said:


> I have an 18ft stiffy guide for my push pole and it is a great length for this boat.
> 
> How are you guys using your anchor pins with this boat? I tried mounting the wang anchor bracket where Tom suggested but it pulled out. Also it caught every bit of chop and kicked the spray right into my face.
> 
> Was thinking of just tying the anchor off to a rope. Would rather have it mounted in a vertical position ready to go but that doesn't seem feasible.


I just put it in one of the rod tubes and when I got to where I was going I just set it in the deck and slid it under one of the bungee cords. I did just get a full set of the railblaza mounts and they seem great so far. I'll be using them from now on, I can place the anchor pin in the mounts with the rope attached to the pin still and easily remove and use it without the spray issue.


----------



## el9surf

CoastalGAfisher07 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I just put it in one of the rod tubes and when I got to where I was going I just set it in the deck and slid it under one of the bungee cords. I did just get a full set of the railblaza mounts and they seem great so far. I'll be using them from now on, I can place the anchor pin in the mounts with the rope attached to the pin still and easily remove and use it without the spray issue.


Mine is the fiberglass version. I will try and post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Andrewp

re: Anchor pin -- I'd go with what FishHead posted pictures of back on page 5 of this thread -- keep the pin in one of the rod tubes, and then deploy manually when needed and have a rope to attach it to the boat. Although ... you don't even need a rope. If you stick the pin down between the split-tail, it's captured in there and you're set! Maybe a small piece of pool-noodle around the pin shaft right at the waterline to keep bumps quiet.

Was never a fan of the bracket because it forces you to always anchor in one position (where the bracket is located).

AP


----------



## el9surf

Andrewp said:


> re: Anchor pin -- I'd go with what FishHead posted pictures of back on page 5 of this thread -- keep the pin in one of the rod tubes, and then deploy manually when needed and have a rope to attach it to the boat. Although ... you don't even need a rope. If you stick the pin down between the split-tail, it's captured in there and you're set! Maybe a small piece of pool-noodle around the pin shaft right at the waterline to keep bumps quiet.
> 
> Was never a fan of the bracket because it forces you to always anchor in one position (where the bracket is located).
> 
> AP


Had the bracket lying around from a previous boat, figure it was worth a try. I will give the pin between the sponsons a try.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

1texasaggie said:


> As usual, great info. I just wish Tom Mitzlaff had designed the Solo to weigh in at 100lbs (or less) w/ a 3.5 hp max rating. Nevertheless, it's a brilliant design and a must own skiff. Thanks!


Hey Guys....
Just a quick note.... Thanks for all the great thumbs ups about Solo ! As far as Solo weight goes. Because of the way it was rotomolded controls the weight. There is no way to make it lighter, and have the durability it has. I chose strength over weight- period.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

tw1nny03 said:


> AP,
> 
> Could you please come up with a bow mount for a trolling motor? That would make the solo skiff even better!!
> 
> Still waiting to for Tom to come up with a mount.


Trolling motor.....

Ok here is the scoop. I am working on a few things. I tried a mount that was right at the forward bulkhead. I used the 18Lb thrust trolling motor from Watersnake. I tested in a heavy wind that day- 15 knots. It moved the boat, but struggled, in calm winds it was no problem. The turning was not real good giving the position of the motor but it would turn.
My overall ideas are many on this subject without revealing all I am working on I am trying to come up with an elegant but cost effective solution utilizing the small trolling motors (18Lb thrust) The reason to use these is very small amp draw. You do not need speed to cover water while casting, but keeping amp draw low, greatly extends battery life...all the while allowing use of small batteries (less weight) so you can motor out, drop the trolling motor, snook/bass/redfish for hours, then go home.
Solo Skiff will have a solution.... thats all I can say at this time.... It IS being worked on....


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07

SKIFFGUY said:


> Trolling motor.....
> 
> Ok here is the scoop. I am working on a few things. I tried a mount that was right at the forward bulkhead. I used the 18Lb thrust trolling motor from Watersnake. I tested in a heavy wind that day- 15 knots. It moved the boat, but struggled, in calm winds it was no problem. The turning was not real good giving the position of the motor but it would turn.
> My overall ideas are many on this subject without revealing all I am working on I am trying to come up with an elegant but cost effective solution utilizing the small trolling motors (18Lb thrust) The reason to use these is very small amp draw. You do not need speed to cover water while casting, but keeping amp draw low, greatly extends battery life...all the while allowing use of small batteries (less weight) so you can motor out, drop the trolling motor, snook/bass/redfish for hours, then go home.
> Solo Skiff will have a solution.... thats all I can say at this time.... It IS being worked on....



Thank you for your responses to questions. I took my SOLO out yesterday and caught 6 trout a nice red and a small flounder. It is a fishing machine but a trolling motor would complete the package. Hope to see a mount soon!


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Thanks Coastal... A fishing machine is what it was intended to be !


----------



## Guvner

The trolling motor mount would be a great benefit, it will certainly open it up for me to look into these I like the simplicity of the rig, but once I get to where I'm going I want to fish via trolling motor most of the time


----------



## WC53

How are folks liking their skiffs so far. I looked at them at the Strike-Zone but cant decide..


----------



## Andrewp

WC53 said:


> How are folks liking their skiffs so far. I looked at them at the Strike-Zone but cant decide..


Won't be selling mine anytime soon .... 

AP


----------



## tw1nny03

Let us know when that trolling motor mount is complete. Need that trolling motor for night fishing.


----------



## el9surf

Just posted mine up in the for sale section. It's a very cool little boat but ended up being a little small for my needs and range. If you guys know of anyone looking for a sweet solo already setup ready to go then have them check out mine.


----------



## Backwater

Zzzz


----------



## Foreverglades93

That mpg is absolutely ridiculous..


----------



## Hookthatsnook

I just picked up a fiberglass SoloSkiff. So far I'm loving it!


----------



## SandMan

Andrewp said:


> I used a bicycle drink cage to hold a gas canister (30 oz.) in case I needed some extra fuel -- probably not needed as the 3.5 sips fuel and I can go pretty far on just the internal tank ....


is that bottle rated for gasoline? i have found ones for white gas but was advised against putting gasoline in it because it lacked a vent and could cause problems when it got hot and the fuel expanded? I need to find something to carry some extra fuel but do not want to add a safety concern.


----------

